# White/Red HM Male X Red/Orange VT Female



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Time for attempt number two with this pair. I tried a few weeks ago to breed them and got them to go through the motions, but the male was very inattentive and let the nest dissapate and possibly ate some of the eggs. Hopefully! he acts like a good father this time. I will begin conditioning this week and hopefully have some positive results this time. He is still a young fish so I think that he just hasnt learned yet.

Will post pics of the pair tomorrow night at some point.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out for you. You're female is a Veiltail? I've got one too! 

Will keep an eye out for photos.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Also I will be selling any babies that are suscessful and will be keeping a few for my self. Once they all turn out If any one wants one or two please let me know!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yeah hopefully it works this time, They both are such pretty fish. My boyfriend thinks I need to breed the male with my other female, who is a royal blue/ice blue/black crowntail. But I'm not sure how that color combination would mix with the white/red male. I originally had the CT female with the CT male that recently passed. 
what do yuo think?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Hope it works out for you. You're female is a Veiltail? I've got one too!
> 
> Will keep an eye out for photos.


 Yes she is a veil tail sorry


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

No problem. Here's a video clip of my bettas Cole and Myra. 

Guess who came to dinner?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLI0X7pGgMk

By the way, what are the names of your bettas?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> No problem. Here's a video clip of my bettas Cole and Myra.
> 
> Guess who came to dinner?
> 
> ...


 
They are pretty!! I want a male that color! 

I've stuck with Game of thrones names for all of my fish, its easy to pull names from the story for them  
The male is Ghost, The CT female is Danerys, and the VT female is Melisandra. Danerys is the friendliest one. Her mate recently passed though. Shes been hiding in the tree stump in the tank for the past few days, Only coming out to eat. He was a very relaxed betta so I could keep them together without worrying he would hurt her. But old age took him the other day


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. Cole is a dragon delta with butterfly markings. He got his name because his dark face reminded me of charcoal. So sorry, Danerys lost her mate, sounds like she might be grieving. Myra did that when my halfmoon, Theo passed away from a relapse of fin rot. She ignored Cole for a while but now she loves him. They both have mild temperaments and hardly flare. I'm hoping their fry have some nice colors and markings.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I think she is, I may get her another mate in the future. For now I'm focusing on the other pair, and getting the situation in my 20gallon sorted out. Thats where I have danerys. THe new filter and stuff came in today so I'll be doing maintence tomorrow hopefully


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out. Maybe getting her another mate will help, once's she's recovered. It took my female Myra a month before she came around.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Hopefully


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed. Any particular colors or markings you're hoping to get out of this spawn?

I'd love to have some marbles since Cole has butterfly markings which is a variation of marble. Myra is a standard turquiose but she did have some sisters with cambodian markings and one that was solid blue, so she probably came from a mixed spawn.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I'm hoping to maybe get some butterfly markings on some and then the cambodian on others. and wahtever else I get. I really want the butterflys though


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That'd be nice. I love butterfly bettas.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

me too, and with his colors they would be so pretty!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out for photos. He sounds like a handsome fish. I have a spawn log on the site, it's under family matters. Oh, found a video on youtube of a Halfmoon/Veiltail mix.

Parents were a black halfmoon and Mustard Gas veiltail

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAS7iPLlvA


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Awesome! I'll try to have their pics up tomorrow night. wont have time tonight. Get off work at midnight, gotta be at my other job at 7 am :/ gotta get some z's! lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it. I'll be posting a photo of my tank set up, I rearranged a few things.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Here they are!!!!*


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Nice, how old are they?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Not sure, I've had him for about 5 months now, and her for about 2. So both are probably less than a year old


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I meant the fry... my bad.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

i've been having a hard time with my male to. Just keep trying


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> I meant the fry... my bad.


No Fry Yet. Just Conditioning Them Right Now. No Idea Why My Phone Is Capitalizing Things l lol


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yeah Hopefully I'll Get Some Babies Soon.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, I get it.

Hope it works out for you. 

I plan on breeding my bettas as well but I'll most likely have to post pone it since I'll probably be going out of town next month.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Keep Me Posted! I'd Love To See Their babies


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Will do, I have photos of them and my set up in my spawn log titled family matters.

Here's a video of my bettas eating.

Guess who came to dinner?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLI0X7pGgMk


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Jorah *

Got Dany a new mate today. He was just too pretty to pass up. His name is Jorah. He's a Halfmoon. His colors are so pretty. I'm not sure of the pattern. I'll post pics of him tonight sometime. I wont start breeding them until after I've tried with Ghost again. Dany did seem interested when I showed her Jorah today though. This is good. Maybe she's come to terms with Dragon's death


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's good. Funny, first time I showed Cole to Myra she flared and snapped at him. Now she loves him. She did grieve when my halfmoon, Theo lost his struggle with a relapse of fin rot but she's now at a point where she recognizes Cole as her mate, not a betta trying to take Theo's place.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thats good. I'm excited that I've helped her get over Dragon a little. She still is hiding in the sunken ship in the tank,but now that I've gotten Jorah she may perk up.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Might take her a moment but hopefully she'll warm up to him.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Might take her a moment but hopefully she'll warm up to him.


 Hopefully, I'm not gonna put them near each other for a few days, just gonna let him get used to his new home. Don't wanna stress him out too bad.

Oh! Im wanting to start a series of paintings of my fish. What do you think, Should I? My drawings of other stuff are on this website, what do you think. silverwolfsakura.deviantart.com


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probably not a bad idea, once he gets used to his new surroundings that'll probably be a good time for them to get to know each other better.

As for the painting idea I say go for it.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yup! hes liking his new home so far.
and as soon as i get new paints, I will


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

When are you going to try again?


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Wow your picture of Rick is incredible! You should definitely paint pictures of your fish!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> When are you going to try again?


I'm putting the red/white and red/orange pair together on monday, still conditioning them. The other pair I will be putting together maybe sometime next month, Gives me time to have my mouth surgery done and over with.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

taylorrae said:


> Wow your picture of Rick is incredible! You should definitely paint pictures of your fish!


Thanks! As soon as I get time I will. I havent decided if I'll use paint or my graphics tablet yet


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Jorah and Daenerys*

These are Daenerys, She really doesn't like her picture taken so forgive the bad pics.

































These are Jorah, I know he's a halfmoon, but I'm not sure what to call his coloring :/


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

For some reason the photos of Jorah aren't showing up.

Daenerys is a pretty female. Though her fins look like she might be a crowntail.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

i just redid them, try refreshing it. They werent showing for me either


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> For some reason the photos of Jorah aren't showing up.
> 
> Daenerys is a pretty female. Though her fins look like she might be a crowntail.


She is a crowntail. Dragon was too but I think I might get a good mix out of these two


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Most likely.

Halfmoon/Crowntail mixes are called Half suns, so you'll probably end up with fish like this one

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llezyoUhqX1qe2rwfo1_400.jpg

They have a unique look.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

They are going to be so pretty! I can't wait. Isn't Jorah pretty! I still don't know what to call his coloring though


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

He is handsome, Jorah looks like he could be metallic or a dragon.

Yeah, half suns are cool, you don't see them too often.

Any idea what you plan to do with the fry?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Gonna sell them and give a few away to friends. I'll definitely keep a few though


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's cool. Should be an interesting mix.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

definitely, can't wait to see what we get


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed, please post photos of the results when you get the chance.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Absolutely. I'm hoping to get some that Look a lot like the two dads, with some vairations in between.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Looking at Jorah, you may end up with metallic colors since he seems to have a similar color.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Hopefully. I'm going to get some beautiful fish out of him


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Let's hope so.

I've seen a betta that was solid black with red around his tail. Learned that fish with the more exotic colors and markings don't stay in the store too long.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

That's why I grabbed Jorah when I saw him. Couldn't really afford it, But I knew he'd be gone when I came back again to get him.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Did a similar thing with Cole, after I saw him, I couldn't leave without him.

Once I see a betta that tugs at my heartstrings that's when I know "this is the one"


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yup, That's how it was with all of my fish. Especially Dragon. He was beautiful


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I also look at personality when I buy a betta. If they are alert and seem interested in me mving about their tank, then I know they will be good ones


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I want one of Jorah's babies O.O


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I want one of Jorah's babies O.O


 If he gives me any I will see what we can arrange. I've never shipped fish before, But I'm sure I can figure out how


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I look at health too, if there' s one that looks sick or isn't active, I skip them. Cole had his fins fully extended when I saw him and built a bubble nest a couple days after he had been home which is a good thing, it usually means a male betta is healthy and happy with his surroundings.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

yup. If they even look sick I dont want them. I dont want to come home and then have a dead fish 24 hrs later. With the exception of dragon. He looked sickly but was still active. so I saw a chance for survival. he lasted two years.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

aurielssong said:


> If he gives me any I will see what we can arrange. I've never shipped fish before, But I'm sure I can figure out how


I just love the big red fins


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's nice, he had two years with you. At the Petco where I get dog food and fish supplies, I saw a few bettas with fin rot, turns out there was an outbreak with a shipment they got in. 

If the store contacted the vendor they got them from it sounds like that person didn't want to be held accountable for shipping sick fish.

The aquarium store where I get frozen bloodworms is different, they will take the bettas that are sick and treat them until they are well enough to be sold. The store owner is a vet who specializes in fish, so that's a good thing.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I just love the big red fins


 I know! He's such a handsome little fellow


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> That's nice, he had two years with you. At the Petco where I get dog food and fish supplies, I saw a few bettas with fin rot, turns out there was an outbreak with a shipment they got in.
> 
> If the store contacted the vendor they got them from it sounds like that person didn't want to be held accountable for shipping sick fish.
> 
> The aquarium store where I get frozen bloodworms is different, they will take the bettas that are sick and treat them until they are well enough to be sold. The store owner is a vet who specializes in fish, so that's a good thing.


 Yup, he was my little buddy. and I have a friend who owns a pet store in the town where my parents live. I'm going to see if he's willing to take some of the fry off my hands


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Good idea.

One thing about Half sun bettas are a mix that stores usually don't have, so you can offer something that isn't normally available on the pet market.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well if you go that route, at least you won't have to worry about finding them homes.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I know a few friends here that already want a few of them. the rest will go to the pet store


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

And at my friends store, he doesnt keep them in the tiny cups. he puts each one in his own little half gallon bowl. so they have a little room to move


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's good. The place where I got Myra keeps the males in jars or bowls. It has enough room for them to turn around and extend their fins.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

yup. always good when they have space to spread their fins.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed, bettas with clamped fins or stress stripes is never a good thing.

I've seen some panic at Petco when I pick up the plastic containers. It's really sad.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thats why when I go to sell mine they will be in a mason jar. Plenty big enough for them to be in until they find a new home


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Good idea. I'll probably do the same with mine, jars like that are pretty much a dime a dozen at craft stores.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yup! and so much better for the fish!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

True, some of the water in the plastic cups at one Petco I went to looked bad. That might explain why quite a few fish look sick or had fin rot. Some of them have this look like... "Help me"

I've come across videos on youtube of betta farms in Thailand, some fish are sold at road side stands in glass jars or bottles but they look healthy and many have exotic colors and markings.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Plus glass jars should help sell them better. They look better and show off the fish more


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

UPDATE***

Put Ghost and Melisandre together today before work. Ghost had built a rather large nest and has been trying to get Mel to come over to it. Had to leave for work at 3, but John is going to keep watch and make sure everything goes okay. Will be putting Jorah and Daenerys together tomorrow. Jorah has started building a few different nests in his tank as well


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

aurielssong said:


> Plus glass jars should help sell them better. They look better and show off the fish more


True, they seem to look more appealing in glass than a plastic case. Plus glass can be sanitized where plastic after being used a few times eventually has to be tossed out if it can't be recycled.



aurielssong said:


> UPDATE***
> 
> Put Ghost and Melisandre together today before work. Ghost had built a rather large nest and has been trying to get Mel to come over to it. Had to leave for work at 3, but John is going to keep watch and make sure everything goes okay. Will be putting Jorah and Daenerys together tomorrow. Jorah has started building a few different nests in his tank as well


Hope it works out.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thanks! I'm really hoping to get some nice fry out of these two pairs!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

This'll be interesting. 

I think the hardest part for me when my pair spawns will be when the fry are old enough to leave home. A friend of mine cried when her dog's puppies left even though she knew they were going to nice people including a relative.

Top reason why I plan to take pictures and post videos on youtube. Can't forget the box of kleenix tissues.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Top reason why I plan to take pictures and post videos on youtube. Can't forget the box of kleenix tissues.


 Yup  when I was breeding guppies it was hard to let them go


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I think that's hard for most breeders to see the litter, spawn or whatever they've raised go off to their new homes.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yup


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed, at least they seem to be getting along.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

yep, They are getting along very well


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great news. I've seen some bettas that will flare at the drop of a dime and others who either just watch or don't make eye contact with the fish next to them.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

All of mine are pretty mellow


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Mine seem to be too. 

Years ago, when fish fighting was popular, people would breed bettas for aggression in order for them to fight. Now that the 'sport' is outlawed in some places, bettas are now mostly bred for show or the pet market. While many still tend to be aggressive, there are some that are more mild tempered than others.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

They are mellow, but they do have their moments. Every so often they'll get and aggresive streak but for the most part all of mine are fairly chill


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That can happen. Some bettas tend to be territorial. Females who live in sorority tanks tend to snap at each other from time to time. It's usually to establish who's top dog.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yeah its usually been a dominance thing from what ive seen


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

It's pretty common, it usually shows up as they get older, once males hit the 2-3 month old mark, that's when they start snapping at their brothers, at that point the breeder separates them.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

yup!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if I sent you this but here's a cross between a halfmoon and veiltail.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAS7iPLlvA

Also, a development video of bettas from 1 week to 14 weeks(3 1/2 months). Dad is a super delta and Mom was a crowntail

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMzatFFAvKI


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

That Looks like Jorah! Wonder if hes already some sort of cross


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probably not, they do have similar colors but the betta in video has sharper looking edges on his tail and anal fin.

Still it's a nice looking mix


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

**update**
John had to seperate Jorah and Dany. Jorah was getting too aggressive. He has made his nest larger though. I will put them back together later tonight maybe...


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ouch, talk about tough love. Hopefully, it'll work the next time.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I believe that Ghost and Mel will actually spawn today. He has made his nest rather larger and Mel keeps coming to check it out. SHe then gets very submissive and swimming up to him. May have eggs tonight! Will check when I get home.


***update on Jorah and Dany
Put them back together this morning. Jorah keeps adding to his nest, and goes and tries to get dany over to it. She doesnt seem to accept the nest so he tore it down and is working on a newer larger one. Hopefully they'll get to spawing tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like the first pair are getting along well... as for the others... seems like she's giving him a hard way to go.

My female Myra actually waited under the bubble nest for Cole but it took him a few minutes to realize she was there.

It happens.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

SHe's being very elusive. He keeps chasing her. Not nipping at her just chasing her, then going back to the nest. And then she'll swim up to it. I think shes just testing him out


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probably so, some bettas will chase each other or spawn without snapping at their mate's fins and tail.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I know he hasn't hurt her because I havent seen any damage to her fins at all. I think john is just being overly cautious when he took her out yesterday. She was being chased today and I told him to leave her unless he starts actually hurting her. I think John has grown very attached to Dany and doesn't want anything to happen to his little girl


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probably, Cole actually panicked if he got too close to Myra or even if she noticed him watching her. I think that was just being nervous. Though males aren't always aggressive towards females, in fact some won't even react if another male flares.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yup I have had ome that didnt care about other males at all.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

There's another member on this site with a crowntail like that. It's not uncommon for some fish to have a more peace-maker than peace-breaker temperament.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Yeah dragon didnt have too much of an issue with any body. He only really flared up at me, Still to this day I have no idea why lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Funny, Myra does the same thing, she's flared at me more than Cole. Usually with bettas flaring can either be out of self defense or affection.

Cole actually spends more time looking at his reflection in the glass than flaring at it. I think he realized what he's looking at is himself.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I don't think Jorah realizes that its his reflection hes flaring at lol


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

***update** 
no fry yet! still waiting on the pairs to actually spawn!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Aurielssong. I have moved your thread to the "Journal" section as it has become more of a casual conversation thread than a documentation log of a spawn and fry... it could probably go in Betta Chat as well. 
When you decide to breed your fish again, I welcome you to start another thread in spawn logs but please keep it as more of a documentation of events rather than casual conversation. 
Good luck with your future spawns. We look forward to hearing about them!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

aurielssong said:


> ***update**
> no fry yet! still waiting on the pairs to actually spawn!


That's not unusual. 

I've heard of some pairs taking two or three days the first time around.


----------

